# The new OS X Mavericks



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2013)

Has anyone upgraded to Maverick and if so, what's your take on it? That the upgrade is free, at least for now, is a good marketing ploy.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2013)

Yea I upgraded and the one major problem is SMB2. If someone has and older NAS (older than 4 years) or a lazy manufacture, it can't use the new SMB2 protocol.  This is popping up in some 2008S2 servers too (but not to other 2008S2 machine, so it is a mystery).  One user even put a hack to revert back to SMB1 in the blog post OS X 10.9 Mavericks Workaround for SMB (Warning Only Do This If You Are Desperate!).

Plus the inventible applications braking so check with your applications developers for updates before upgrading. IMHO Mavericks fixes a lot of the 10.8 network bugs but like in all network gear most third party application developers get off their collective but and recompile their applications for 10.9.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2013)

One thing I forgot to add. If as a user you have major applications like Little Snitch make sure you first head to the System Preferences->Security page, 'Privacy' tab, 'Accessibility' side panel and let that program (as well as others) to 'control your computer'.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2013)

One more thing: On my 2008 Dual Mac Pro with external 2.1 speakers and discovered after shutting my Mac Pro down for the night upon a restart sound was blasting through the left speaker. I checked the /Applications/Utilities/Audio MIDI setup and the Sound System Preferences and everything looked good in both places.  I then had to Reset PRAM to get sound working correctly again. A quick check of the Console logs gave me no information why this happened.  So I will have to keep a eye upon it after shutdown/starts.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2013)

Another thing the new GarageBand takes away the Podcast Producer and is moving more over to music production like a Logic Pro ultralight. So be warned and save you previous version somewhere before getting the free 10 update from the Mac App Store if you like making podcasts with the previous version.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 27, 2013)

As with all major updates/new versions, there is a little thing called, getting familiar with the new enhancements. Pages has a new layout. iBooks has to be connected to iCloud in order to see all your books on your other devices. 
So far what I don&#8217;t like is that iTunes does not start up when you connect one of your devices. I prefer to back up to my computer only, not to iCloud. 
And I would like the option to save installers from the App Store.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Nov 10, 2013)

Something I just learned from an apple senior tech advisor. They received a memo (on Ocotber 31st) from Western Digital that when you upgrade to Mavericks be sure and have any external WD drives disconnected as there can be "a loss of data." I just found out from experience that my time machine backups were all erased except the one I had to use to reinstall my 10.6.8. I've gone backwards for some of the reasons stated here. Be careful. Don't lose your only way to go back if you need to.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a very nice DVD burner that uses Lightscribe and before I take this leap (again) I was wondering if anyone knew if it will work with Mavericks? Not up on roaringapps.com yet. 

I am running 10.6.8. and just had to reinstall a backup from just trying to get to 10.7. Ugh. :-(


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 10, 2013)

I think you would need to check with the particular apps that you use with the Lightscribe drive, such as labeling software.
I see that Disclabel, for example, includes 10.9 in their system requirements list.
http://smilesoftware.com/DiscLabel/download.html


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 26, 2013)

It is slow. My Mail crashes. Many applications still do not work. Staying with Mountain Lion.

Mavericks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--J.D.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 1, 2013)

Have just upgraded from 10.8.5 with a new Mac Mini (see specs below) and I can't believe how much slower 10.9 is compared with 10.8.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 1, 2013)

I found doing a backup then a fresh install helps with the slowness in Mavericks.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 1, 2013)

Doctor X said:


> It is slow. My Mail crashes. Many applications still do not work. Staying with Mountain Lion.
> 
> Mavericks?
> 
> ...



Try running a clean install of Mavericks on a external drive and see how does that run.  I have heard of a lot of applications not updated for 10.9 are causing a lot of these problems so make sure all you critical software has been updated for 10.9. 

Lastly in the new Apple SMB2 people have reported in some cases using cifs://  instead of smb:// helps. Plus another article called Connect to SMB & NAS Network Shares in OS X Mavericks.Can someone verify this in 10.9 with Microsoft shares?


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 2, 2013)

Mail is a nightmare on Mavericks


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2013)

Rhisiart said:


> Mail is a nightmare on Mavericks



What do you have? Something like 5 Gmail Accounts, a Domain account or multiple ISP  accounts?  I ask because Mail seems to work for me. I just realized that you add subtract account for Mail in System Preferences->Internet Account now.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 2, 2013)

Oddly enough, one of the problems I had with Mail was attachments (for several days), but miraculously this has resolved itself 

I also find that if I type in the first few letters of an email address (which autofills perfectly), I now have to hit return before I can add other addresses for multiple distribution of the email. A bit weird. Not the end of the world admittedly, but a bit irritating.

BTW, I only use one account, i.e. Apple Mail.

Thanks for responding.

P.S. Once you tag a file or folder in Mavericks, you can't un-tag it. I am sure Apple will fix this soon.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2013)

Rhisiart said:


> P.S. Once you tag a file or folder in Mavericks, you can't un-tag it. I am sure Apple will fix this soon.



Make sure you report this to Apple Feedback. I personally don't use tags, I guess I am not that organized.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 7, 2013)

Satcomer said:


> Make sure you report this to Apple Feedback. I personally don't use tags, I guess I am not that organized.


Correction. You can untag a file or folder. If a file or folder is tagged click on the tag colour and a cross appears and that removes the tag.

By the way, I checked to see if Adobe CS3 products worked on Mavericks before upgrading from 10.8.5 and as far as I could ascertain they did, only to find that this is true except for Dreamweaver. I'm pretty annoyed that I upgraded now.


----------



## cleo (Jan 1, 2014)

Ive updated to Maverick but i don't like it Is there a way to go back to what i had?.. I am having problems with deleting bookmarks that
i don't need but i don't know how to delete them from the maverick I need helpIf anyone can help me i would really appreciate it..
 My Mac is a Mac OS XVersion 10.7.5I hope this information helps
Thank You


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 1, 2014)

cleo said:


> Ive updated to Maverick but i don't like it&#8230; Is there a way to go back to what i had?.. I am having problems with deleting bookmarks that
> i don't need&#8230; but i don't know how to delete them from the maverick&#8230; I need help&#8230;If anyone can help me i would really appreciate it..
> My Mac is a&#8230; Mac OS X&#8230;Version 10.7.5&#8230;I hope this information helps&#8230;
> Thank You



If you have Mac OS X, version 10.7.5, then you have not upgraded to Mavericks, which is currently at version 10.9.1.

I will assume that you WERE using 10.7.5 (Lion), and you upgraded to Mavericks. Is that correct?

Can you explain what you mean by "bookmarks"? Those are usually associated with browsers, and not the operating system in general.
If you are actually commenting about deleting "tags", which are for identifying specific files or folders in Mavericks, then that's a lot of this thread, isn't it? And, the consensus is that's one of the issues - the system doesn't allow tags to be removed as easily as they are applied, and most folks think that will be fixed in a coming update - maybe in 10.9.2. But, there's no assurance about that, and it's relevant that if YOU think that deleting tags is something that Apple needs to fix, then you should report that as a bug, like other folks do. Perhaps it will be fixed sooner, rather than later.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 2, 2014)

DeltaMac said:


> .....If you are actually commenting about deleting "tags", which are for identifying specific files or folders in Mavericks, then that's a lot of this thread, isn't it? And, the consensus is that's one of the issues - the system doesn't allow tags to be removed as easily as they are applied, and most folks think that will be fixed in a coming update - maybe in 10.9.2. But, there's no assurance about that, and it's relevant that if YOU think that deleting tags is something that Apple needs to fix, then you should report that as a bug, like other folks do. Perhaps it will be fixed sooner, rather than later.


See my comment further up the page.


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 25, 2014)

I will just note that the current upgrade still has not fixed *Mail* and it runs slower than molasses on a glacier on Pluto which is still a planet despite what the Communists claim.

Why I clone before I upgrade.

--J.D.


----------



## fryke (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh, Doctor X, it's not the communists claiming that Pluto ain't a planet, it's common sense! Look at how it behaves (very badly, very un-planetary) and how other ice rocks behave. It's that: An ice-rock.

But to the point: My Mavericks experience has been flawless. Mail.app behaves perfectly on both my iMac27" and my MBPr13", speed is certainly as good if not better than those machines ran 10.8.x... And I'm not a reinstaller anymore, either. My iMac's system was "migrated" from an older Hackintosh (10.5.x) to an iMac 24" (10.6.x, 10.7.x) to my current iMac 27" (10.7.x, updated to 10.8.x, updated to 10.9.x). No speed problems. In fact I've replaced its internal harddrive with a 1 TB SSD, so it's even faster now, but it was on 10.9 already at the time.


----------



## Doctor X (May 2, 2014)

So your *Mail* client is communicating perfectly well with Hotmail and GMail? Not crashing repeatedly? If so, this is a unique circumstance given what my searches have found. Granted, I have not "tried it again" since the last "fix" given the blast of "*Mail* still FAIL" in the reviews.

When I have a few free hours I may try it again.

As for the rest:

















*"I can no long sit back and allow. . . ."*

--J. "HONK!" D.


----------



## Satcomer (May 2, 2014)

Doctor X said:


> So your Mail client is communicating perfectly well with Hotmail and GMail? Not crashing repeatedly? If so, this is a unique circumstance given what my searches have found. Granted, I have not "tried it again" since the last "fix" given the blast of "Mail still FAIL" in the reviews.  When I have a few free hours I may try it again.  As for the rest:  "I can no long sit back and allow. . . ."  --J. "HONK!" D.



I sure hoped you changed your password after Yahoo Mail Hacked:What do you do to tell you have been hacked.

Plus I hoped you headed the early advice of turning of all labels in Gmail Settings on the web to help 10.9 Mail. Lastly I found if you practice near inbox zero in Gmail it becomes so much faster. I know that goes against Gmail handling but that is not helpful to make to sync 2000 Inbox messages every single time. That is why I use the Archive box a lot more know because the IMAP Gmail server acts strange with Mail's expectation in receding IMAP email.


----------



## Doctor X (May 2, 2014)

Satcomer said:


> I sure hoped you changed your password after Yahoo Mail Hacked:What do you do to tell you have been hacked.



I do not believe I mentioned "Yahoo!"

Nevertheless, since you brought up *Security*. Another negative for *Mavericks*.



> Plus I hoped you headed the early advice of turning of all labels in Gmail Settings on the web to help 10.9 Mail.



That had been done but, really, it should not have to be done. Such are annoying yes, but if a user likes them they should not have to disable them to get a basic program to work.

It is very simple: they had a program that worked fine in *Snow Leopard*, even *Lion*, *Mountain Lion*. They "upgraded" their OS and _broke_ their basic program. Further, a user should not have to be a certified technical expert force to tweak a basic program in order for it to work.

But this does not explain the other slow-downs that even apologists mutter "fixes" and promises for which have not come. One cheerleader who demanded to know "Y U No Upgrade!" stopped responding to the flood of complaints . . . in February.

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (May 2, 2014)

Doctor how MANY accounts do you use with Mail? GMAIL & Hotmail/Outlook Mail IMAPs? I ask because Mavericks Mail seems to have problems with more than two accounts & also older Mail plugins.

PS - Sorry about the Yahoo comment. I had many tabs open I because a little flustered, Sorry.


----------



## Doctor X (May 2, 2014)

Satcomer said:


> Doctor how MANY accounts do you use with Mail? GMAIL & Hotmail/Outlook Mail IMAPs? I ask because Mavericks Mail seems to have problems with more than two accounts & also older Mail plugins.



Currently have three total: two Gmail of which one is rarely ever used and one Hotmail.



> PS - Sorry about the Yahoo comment. I had many tabs open I because a little flustered, Sorry.



Will just chalk that up to Communist Indocrination! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--J. "HONK! HONK!" D.


----------



## Satcomer (May 4, 2014)

Doctor X said:


> Currently have three total: two Gmail of which one is rarely ever used and one Hotmail.



Well Hotmail is now Outlook: Microsoft Comp,tees Move.  I guess you read the article Howto setup Mac Mail to use IMAP for Outlook.com. Also I have come across some tips on the net that warns that the new Exchange doesn't like email clients checking  more than once every 10 minutes. So if you can help it have Mail not check email serves more than once for every 10 minutes.

Plus I will say it again especially in Gmail IMAP try real hard to practice Inbox Zero! In my observation Gmail IMAP acts so much better when I use the Archive function in Gmail instead of leaving my email in the Inbox. In my Mail it seems to so much better this way when using Gmail IMAP.


----------



## Doctor X (May 4, 2014)

Satcomer said:


> Well Hotmail is now Outlook: Microsoft Comp,tees Move.  I guess you read the article. . . .



I read Your Mom&#8482; [Stop that!--Ed.] Right . . . sorry, more seriously, yes but "it works now" without frelling up the system. And while it is "Outlook" it remains Hotmail to me and, let us be honest, it _is_ all about me.

Unfortunately, I cannot afford to "test" an upgrade and playing with those systems for another month or so. Takes about a day to upgrade and play with the new system. If it sucks then I have to go back from a clone which takes time, wasting valuable lives.

One fear I have is that in upgrades a number of people have complained of loss of e-mails. Now, I can ultimately get around that by making sure *Mail* does not have the ability to _delete_ mails on the web-based Gmail. I have it set to do that which is a convenient feature to keep things clean.



> Also I have come across some tips on the net that warns that the new Exchange doesn't like email clients checking  more than once every 10 minutes. So if you can help it have Mail not check email serves more than once for every 10 minutes.



I will remember that.

So . . . give me about two months and I will spend a weekend trying it out. When I upgrade, I clone everything first, but I also like to "try" a system for a number of days--for obvious reasons! Unless, of course, everything is crashing and slowing as it has hithertofore.

Until then: HONK!

--J.D.


----------

